
TikTok Ban Averted: Trump Gives Oracle-Walmart Deal His 'Blessing' - bmking
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/20/914032065/tiktok-ban-averted-trump-gives-oracle-walmart-deal-his-blessing?t=1600580732246
======
TheMblabla
Thank goodness dear leader let TikTok live!

